
Things I hate about Git - pmoriarty
https://stevebennett.me/2012/02/24/10-things-i-hate-about-git/
======
devnonymous
Come on, a 2012 tag would have been nice. Both Git clients and documentation
have improved a lot since then to make most of the valid arguments here non-
issues.

------
smt88
This is one of the most important and overdue articles I've ever read. Git is
a nightmare and I don't understand how we got to the point of having to use
it.

------
steaminghacker
the clue's in the name.

